

Scalability of Stackless, Fibra and Kamaelia (Benchmarks) - ks
http://entitycrisis.blogspot.com/2009/03/concurrent-scaling-benchmarks.html

======
ks
The author put the benchmark code in the previous blog post:

[http://entitycrisis.blogspot.com/2009/03/benchmarking-
stackl...](http://entitycrisis.blogspot.com/2009/03/benchmarking-stackless-
kamaelia-and.html)

